# Got me a website! Tell me what you think



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

i still have to send off some pics to replace stock pics, but the layout is fairly good. Ordered it from footbridge media.

www.callrentalrehab.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I think it's great. Understandable, precise explanations for the product you are selling. It's a good product, made me want to hire you to refinish my tub

Perhaps a bit long winded on the explanation process, and the Rx thing in the logo makes me think of a pharmacy.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Footbridge site? Looks good, hope it converts for you!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

How much did it cost? We are trying to get a website up and running before the end of the year as well.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

$150 upfront then same every month. Took about 4 days to get the initial design then 3 weeks to go live.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

very nice feel to it, I like it a lot


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I am hoping to use it to get more residential bathtub work.

Any tips on promoting the page and getting word out?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

driftweed said:


> I am hoping to use it to get more residential bathtub work. Any tips on promoting the page and getting word out?


I think HO's might not get to the bathtub section before the exit the site. The word that grabs my eye several times is "rental". 

Wonder if there is a way to add "& residential bathtub reglazing" in your main title/description. 

If you could give customers a left/right option right off the hop. Rental unit services click here.. Residential bathtub refinishing click here..,

I do like the flow and look of the site so far. Great job driftweed.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I am hoping to use it to get more residential bathtub work.
> 
> Any tips on promoting the page and getting word out?


Ad words will get you leads if you use it correctly. If you don't have the budget for it I would start by calling local bathroom remodelers and explain in detail the savings cost vs replacement. Its a lot of money and if the existing tub is nice it makes a lot of sense. Its an easy sell when you have extra money to upgrade finishes elsewhere in the bath. 

You could find a lot of good work bathroom contractors and doing a good dependable job.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I specifically told them to give me a landing page I can link directly to for adwords, etc... as far as the reglazing goes. This way when customers click on the link, they bypass most of the rental stuff. At least that's my logic.

I'm with you on "rental" giving off a bad vibe, but I hope to also use that to my advantage by making the argument that we do so much of it, we know what we are doing. And as well as trying to get testimonials about how I save property managers big bucks with it. Maybe, just maybe I can make an argument that if property managers see this as a major cost saving service it will rub off on potential residential clients.

I withheld getting new biz cards made until I could get a domain name. I am thinking 2 sets of cards: 1 for bathtubs, and 1 generic. This way I have a card with a bathtub on it to give residential customers.

Other than facebook and adwords I am stumped about getting traffic to it.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

This wasn't intentional on my part, but it seems to be working good for me. 

My cards advertise my website. 
My website then leads to my FB
FB is where I put in weekly photos and blurbs about this and that. 

Fresh leads come in either by 
Cards = referrals
Website = Google search
Fb = referrals, repeats,


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Overall it looks excellent

However-regarding the Bathtub Reglazing/refinishing, if you want to target residential its going to be tough with your domain name, etc

I would make a seperate left/right option as someone suggested (residential/rental)

or down the road create another site exclusively for Bathtub refinishing

You will get better results if your "niche" targeting as a opposed to a "menu" based site

Great Job though and goodluck!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I did contemplate creating a sister company just for the bathtub side of things, but then things get complicated. 

For example: Bathtubs by Bill
Now I have to get another site, another LLC, separate insurance, and so forth...It's just too cost prohibitive at this point.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

driftweed said:


> I did contemplate creating a sister company just for the bathtub side of things, but then things get complicated.
> 
> For example: Bathtubs by Bill
> Now I have to get another site, another LLC, separate insurance, and so forth...It's just too cost prohibitive at this point.


You can run it all under one-except the site of course


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

How? now i am intrigued...


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Your LLC and insurance can cover whatever you else you do

If its industry related- you don't have to have a separate business LLC or insurance or even bank account- it would be a DBA

Ex -If you had "Bills bathtub refinishing.com" site it could be covered as a DBA which (in NJ) can also go under your contractors license 

You can market "bills bathtub refinshing" and be totally covered by your main biz


----------



## MacDesign (Sep 23, 2013)

driftweed said:


> i still have to send off some pics to replace stock pics, but the layout is fairly good. Ordered it from footbridge media.
> 
> www.callrentalrehab.com





it looks like it was made by footbridge media. Mine looks pretty much like yours  www.macdesignpainting.com


----------

